# Chiluca - Diciembre 2, 2007... Solo ride...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ayer rode solo en una rodadilla bastante inusual... Casi siempre salgo temprano, pero ayer sali como al mediodia.

Hice una rodada cortita, pero rapida. Aunque no muy intensa, cuando uno rueda solo, no conviene jugarle al valiente.

Aca empezo todo...










Se siente raro sudar en la primera subida, ya que por las mañanas el clima esta fresco.










Singletrack ahead...










Este sendero es lindo yendo cuesta bajo, pero hacia arriba... huesta un cuevo.










Mas singletrack... aca es la mejor epoca del año para rodar!



















Como siempre con los descensos, no se aprecia lo empinado en la foto.























































Clavo contra llanta, adivinen quien gano...










Pinche clavo basicamente engrapo la llanta de fondo a costado de fea manera. Nada que un par de parches no reparen... pero lo bueno que paso ya a 100 mts de donde estacione el auto.










Un abrazo a todos!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

buen ride!

yo no rode este fin de semana...no paró de llover 

pero hoy paró..así que rodé un poco!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Warp:
Ese single track se ve fantastico, ideal para una bici precisa y agil como tu SB.:thumbsup: 
El cielo azul y día soleado, en diciembre, que bendicion vivir en Mexico. 
Cuando veo las fotos de nuestros amigos del norte, que ahorita esta todo nevado y se estan congelando y salen disque a rodar en el hielo, agradezco de vivir aqui 
Ya ven amigos de Mexico aqui no todo esta mal:eekster:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Crisillo:
Que buen ride nocturno, para mi no hay nada mas emocionante que rodar de noche en medio de la naturaleza, ahi es cuando tu espiritu realmente se conecta con la madre tierra.
A que reccorrido traes tu Revolution?
Felicidades tu Saltamontes esta SUPER.
No extrañas tu 575?
Sientes superioridad en el desempeño de tus Ventanas?
Saludos y Pura Vida para Tí.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Warp:
> Ese single track se ve fantastico, ideal para una bici precisa y agil como tu SB.:thumbsup:
> El cielo azul y día soleado, en diciembre, que bendicion vivir en Mexico.
> Cuando veo las fotos de nuestros amigos del norte, que ahorita esta todo nevado y se estan congelando y salen disque a rodar en el hielo, agradezco de vivir aqui
> Ya ven amigos de Mexico aqui no todo esta mal:eekster:


O peor... Como Cris que no le neva pero le llueve con mucho frio... :nono: :nono:

Cada dia me enamoro mas de mi Switchblade. Es muy buena bici. Cuando me estaba entrando la onda FR (inches chamacos me andaban sonzacando), pues claro que sentia que necesitaba otra cleta.

Pero ya llegue a terminos con mi Ghetto-Blade y me cae que me encanta!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> O peor... Como Cris que no le neva pero le llueve con mucho frio... :nono: :nono:
> 
> Cada dia me enamoro mas de mi Switchblade. Es muy buena bici. Cuando me estaba entrando la onda FR (inches chamacos me andaban sonzacando), pues claro que sentia que necesitaba otra cleta.
> 
> Pero ya llegue a terminos con mi Ghetto-Blade y me cae que me encanta!


Otro review Warp?   

Ya me retumba en la cabeza esa frase....."cada dia me enamoro mas de mi Switchblade" una y otra y otra vez


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Otro review Warp?
> 
> Ya me retumba en la cabeza esa frase....."cada dia me enamoro mas de mi Switchblade" una y otra y otra vez


Pos no leas...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ese singletrack es de subida hacia las hojas no?? me acuerdo que el que tuvimos que subir se parecia
estaba culero...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Crisillo:
> Que buen ride nocturno, para mi no hay nada mas emocionante que rodar de noche en medio de la naturaleza, ahi es cuando tu espiritu realmente se conecta con la madre tierra.
> A que reccorrido traes tu Revolution?
> Felicidades tu Saltamontes esta SUPER.
> ...


Pura Vida, DrF!!! Gracias por los comentarios :thumbsup:

si...cada vez me esta gustando mas rodar de noche.... creo que voy a ocupar una luz mas para poner en el casco... vamos a ver...

La revelation esta a 115mm en la foto (aunque estoy tentado en montarle mi Pike @ 110mm.... ese cuadro se siente tan fuerte  ... que es una librilla mas ).

Pues estoy muy contento con la saltamontes para la mayoria de los trillos por aqui... la Salty no es tan "plush" como la 575, pero si es mas rápida en los "twisties" por los angulos y menos carrera.... y la rigidez del cuadro es impresionante

de extrañar la 575...creo que uno siempre que cambia de bici lo hace un poco...pero ahi uno se a costumbra con el tiempo.... creo que entre Salty y T-moto "sobreviviré"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ese singletrack es de subida hacia las hojas no?? me acuerdo que el que tuvimos que subir se parecia
> estaba culero...


Si....

Pero si se hubieran segido unos 50mts hacia arriba, habrian encontrado un fireroad no tan amable, pero muco mas facil de subir que Hojas propiamente y que llega a el NS. Por ahi suben los jeeps/camionetas de los chavos que hacen el NS.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

veo que tambien tienen plaga de "enduros" por tus tierras... como hacen daño al camino verdad?

pues bueno, para compartir, este fin salí a rodar con un cuate que tenía como 3 meses fuera de circulación por un malentendido con sus frenos (ouch!) así que fue salida tranquila... en una parte me adelante solo a completar una vuelta mas larga y nos vimos en el mismo lugar donde se había quedado... e investigamos otros caminos poco transitados bastante buenos en donde solemos rodar (zapo)

los últimos dos fines sí salí a rodar solo... y no sé uds, pero a mi lo más dificil de rodar solo es que me voy matando yo solito porque no tengo referencia de qué tan rapido o qué tan lento voy así que pedaleo como enajenado hasta que tosó medio pulmon o las piernas me queman. estuvo chido, igual que warp intenté hacer varias partes de la ruta en sentido contrario nomas para ver que tal y estuvo bien chido.

cris: tambien estoy considerando rodadar de noche... con eso de que ya está oscureciendo más temprano y tengo el cerro a mis espaldas como para una vuelta rapida en la tarde, sí me harían bien... alguno me recomienda luces? que es mejor HID, LED, Halogeno? Neon? (y no, no pienso hacerlas yo mismo)

saludos y que vivan los Solo Rides!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

HID definitivamente... pero salen caras


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> veo que tambien tienen plaga de "enduros" por tus tierras... como hacen daño al camino verdad?
> 
> saludos y que vivan los Solo Rides!


Demasiadas en Chiluca!! Enduros y Quads...

En Chiluca nos han cerrado algunos trails por las inches motos.

Que bueno que estas rodando! Y si... rodar solo tiene su encanto...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> HID definitivamente... pero salen caras


LED, Lupine para ser exacto...pero cuestan como una bici 

ya estoy palanquendo a Chad para que se haga dealer de Lupine


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> cris: tambien estoy considerando rodadar de noche... con eso de que ya está oscureciendo más temprano y tengo el cerro a mis espaldas como para una vuelta rapida en la tarde, sí me harían bien... alguno me recomienda luces? que es mejor HID, LED, Halogeno? Neon?


Trip,
y estoy usando halógeno ahora, porque son más baratas (Sigma Evo + Evo X)..... pero estoy tentado a comprarme una luz adicional para el casco...

si me "boto", talves le entre a una Lupine...aunque tendría que superar el "sticker shock" con esos precios..


----------

